# Debate: The $20 Bill



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2015)

So there's this thing where some women want to put a woman on the $20 bill, replacing Andrew Jackson.

So, what's everybody's thoughts, and who would you choose to put on the $20?

I don't care who goes on if if they even do replace him (doubt they will)


----------



## fup10k (Mar 22, 2015)

I want either beyonce or nicki minaj.

(Or Maya Angelou yes)


----------



## Bowie (Mar 22, 2015)

Is a debate really all that necessary for an image? I still don't understand the importance of it. Put a dog on there for all I care.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 22, 2015)

put the queen of england on there.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 22, 2015)

they should make a new $15 bill or something


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Is a debate really all that necessary for an image? I still don't understand the importance of it. Put a dog on there for all I care.



Well SOME people seem to think it's necessary to debate who goes on it


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't care who is on the $20 bill. I'm positive they won't be changing it.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 22, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Well SOME people seem to think it's necessary to debate who goes on it



I just think it's silly. It's nothing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 22, 2015)

Slenderman needs to be put on the 20 dollar bill.


Seriously though I don't see what it matters, in either regard. No matter what is changed or left alone people are going to be upset and butthurt over ever little thing.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 22, 2015)

hello yes i am here to say i have no influential women that i would like to see on my money yes i do not understand why anyone would thank you good day


----------



## Bowie (Mar 22, 2015)

Put me on there! Now, I'm a pretty face.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Susan B Anthony.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 22, 2015)

On a political level, yes they should because the female movement is gaining ground and it harms no one in letting a female be prominent on US currency. Personally, I would be more than happy for this to happen because history is shaped by the generation that dares to change it and it shows progression towards a more united era.

Susan B Anthony or Rosa Parks should face the new bill if they decide to change it.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> On a political level, yes they should because the female movement is gaining ground and it harms no one in letting a female be prominent on US currency. Personally, I would be more than happy for this to happen because history is shaped by the generation that dares to change it and it shows progression towards a more united era.
> 
> Susan B Anthony or Rosa Parks should face the new bill if they decide to change it.



I agree~


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't even pay attention to who is on bills.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 22, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with a women going on the $20 and there's nothing wrong with it staying the same.... In the end it's still a $20 bill that people will use the same way - to buy somehting. I can't see how people would be so greatly affected by the change but hey... Somehow someone will find a way to complain about this.

Lady Gaga should be on the $20.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Is a debate really all that necessary for an image? I still don't understand the importance of it. Put a dog on there for all I care.



I vote for dog.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't really care to change the image of the $20 or any of the other bills. How many of us actually look at our bills and admire them? My guess is most of us only look at them when they get a new design for about a minute then it goes into the wallet or spent. We already have a woman on a coin, not that it really matters or anything. This seems like such a trivial matter in my opinion.

Whether they change it or not I don't really care. It won't make me feel inspired or more of a woman.



Fhyn_K said:


> On a political level, yes they should because the female movement is gaining ground and it harms no one in letting a female be prominent on US currency. Personally, I would be more than happy for this to happen because history is shaped by the generation that dares to change it and it shows progression towards a more united era.
> 
> Susan B Anthony or Rosa Parks should face the new bill if they decide to change it.



If it's really happening and those were the choices, Rosa Parks would be my vote.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 22, 2015)

It doesn't matter who is on a bill because the act of putting an image on currency is highly irrelevant to the purpose of currency. It doesn't matter who is on it. It doesn't matter if it stays the same or changes but if you want change that bad you're probably getting mad over something you don't need to (looking at tumblr)


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 22, 2015)

They can't change the $20 bill though, Andrew Jackson was put on there for a reason, The $20 bill is literally the biggest longest lasting **** you in history.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

Put Hulk Hogan on there. He's a real American hero.


View attachment 87712


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

Shrek
He's green


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I want nicki minaj.



if they did this i would move to murrica


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't want stupid people on a $20 bill, like Niki Minaj or Beyonce.
I think Rosa Parks should be on there, but did you know that 2 girls had done the bus thing before her and were arrested, so someone told Rosa to act it out? The more you know


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> I don't want stupid people on a $20 bill, like Niki Minaj or Beyonce.
> I think Rosa Parks should be on there, but did you know that 2 girls had done the bus thing before her and were arrested, so someone told Rosa to act it out? The more you know










Money is money.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

I think that if America changes the people on their money, they should start putting real important figures on them that we can all admire as role models and aspire to be.


View attachment 87713


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm a feminist and all, but the people depicted on American money are founding fathers and presidents. So, when there's a female president (ideally Elizabeth Warren over Hillary Clinton any day, omg), put her face on a bill.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 22, 2015)

I highly doubt they ever will ( or any time soon) , but I think it would be a wonderful, fantastic idea.

There are so many amazing women that would be a much better representation of America than Andrew Jackson ever was.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> I'm a feminist and all, but the people depicted on American money are founding fathers and presidents. So, when there's a female president (ideally Elizabeth Warren over Hillary Clinton any day, omg), put her face on a bill.



Yes... but Andrew Jackson was a terrible person. He killed thousands (millions?) of indians, destroyed the bank of Amerca (irony), and completely went over the judicial powers.

So maybe a woman never has been president, but so many are definitely more deserving.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cazqui said:


> They can't change the $20 bill though, Andrew Jackson was put on there for a reason, The $20 bill is literally the biggest longest lasting **** you in history.



The $20 bill has actually featured 10 different people in the past. Andrew Jackson has not always been the face on the $20 bill. It actually featured Pocahontas at one point.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> I don't even pay attention to who is on bills.



Maybe not, but it does say a lot about our country on who is on our bills.


----------



## samsquared (Mar 22, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> They can't change the $20 bill though, Andrew Jackson was put on there for a reason, The $20 bill is literally the biggest longest lasting **** you in history.



^^^This, yup.
Plus, Susan B. Anthony already has monetary distinction, as does Sacagewea(idk why anthony is on money (popular demand of the same kind, maybe- Eisenhower used to be there (he deserves to have some commemoration- if you must replace Jackson, replace him with Ike)). That makes two females. And idk about anyone else, but I have had a few golden dollars, all more memorable than the usual currency I exchange.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope they at least just keep making new ones, the artists are so amazing, I can't even imagine carving that stuff, all those tiny lines and hidden words. I used to study money a lot because I have an affinity for tiny things, and I would show everyone all the cool microscopic things they put on each bill.


----------



## hulaburger (Mar 23, 2015)

put my face on the $20 bill


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 23, 2015)

I dont necessarily know if a woman needs to be on there, but in an ideal world, a different person should be on there.  Its one of the most used bills and while he was a good president, i dont know if he is in the same class as washington or lincoln.  Maybe roosevelt because he guided the country through a great depression and a war.  But someone of that caliber.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

PUT ZACHARY TAYLOR ON THERE, he convinced Lincoln to eradicate slavery but didn't have the power himself to make it happen. Lincoln stole his thunder. (Really though I just want him to get noticed because he's my ancestor and he doesn't get enough credit...)


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2015)

idk why this would be necessary at all. The fact that some people want a woman on it for the sake of being a woman really doesn't give a good image to their feminist views, like it loses the significance. I really doubt any significant female figure would want to be on the bill just because they are a woman, rather than the things they have actually achieved (and let's be honest that's what it's really about).

But you never know maybe someone would like their biggest achievement of being a female to be acknowledged???

so idk maybe sarah palin 

EDIT: also I feel sorry for the guy who would get kicked off


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> I don't even pay attention to who is on bills.



on the australian $5 note u can fold the queens face and it looks like a whale


----------



## Trundle (Mar 23, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I'm a feminist and all, but the people depicted on American money are founding fathers and presidents. So, when there's a female president (ideally Elizabeth Warren over Hillary Clinton any day, omg), put her face on a bill.



You know you can disregard posts when they start with "I'm a feminist and all". A president is a president, regardless of gender. Just because a female is president doesn't mean they are anything special. Just because a male is president doesn't mean they are anything special. Think equality.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 23, 2015)

Trundle said:


> You know you can disregard posts when they start with "I'm a feminist and all". A president is a president, regardless of gender. Just because a female is president doesn't mean they are anything special. Just because a male is president doesn't mean they are anything special. Think equality.



Considering feminism is the fight for equality, it does matter.  
Saying you'd disregard a post because someone starts it with "I'm a feminist" is really ignorant.


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Considering feminism is the fight for equality, it does matter.
> Saying you'd disregard a post because someone starts it with "I'm a feminist" is really ignorant.



lol it's nothing to do with what feminism is


----------



## fup10k (Mar 23, 2015)

Murray said:


> lol it's nothing to do with what feminism is



Considering every single president in the past is male,  I think you'd be blind not to see a pattern.  
Fighting for equality means fighting for it everywhere, so who is a president does matter.  (it does not mean elect any female you can find to run,  but it DOES mean we should push for more female and poc candidates to be taken seriously as options)


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Considering every single president in the past is male,  I think you'd be blind not to see a pattern.
> Fighting for equality means fighting for it everywhere, so who is a president does matter.  (it does not mean elect any female you can find to run,  but it DOES mean we should push for more female and poc candidates to be taken seriously as options)



You vote for a political candidate, one that is not defined by gender. Unfortunately there are people that share views similar to yours that would vote for a woman because they are a woman, although it may be denied or even a subconscious decision.

Perhaps your pattern of male presidents has nothing to do with females but of males, and in case you didn't know feminism has nothing to do with suppressing another gender which is what your argument is verging on. I recommend further research and readings on this topic in relation to political agenda.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 23, 2015)

The reality of the situation is that people subconsciously, some consciously, vote for political positions based on every criteria that a person can be scrutinized for: race, gender, appearance, wealth, education, religion, sexual orientation, political stance, past decisions, stances on hot topic issues, etc. Idealistically, none of that matters and people only elect based on intellect, leader ability, and reliability. People want their leaders to be relatable as well as all the things that a hired official should encompass because their own agendas might be pushed. For example, I would like a gay or gay friendly president because I want changes made for the gay community and I trust that the chances for that are better with that type of president in office. As for women, gender is something that is absolutely politicized so it really does not matter if a potential candidate does not define him/herself by their gender, the public will.

From recent history, people who voted George Bush into office- that weren't too savvy to politics- saw a charming, all-American, white man who they wanted to have a beer with because he and Laura seem like a fun, relatable couple. At the end of his term, America was left in a bad state and a good bulk of Americans did not want the same, meaning a white, republican president. Enter democratic candidate Barack Obama and his lovely wife Michelle. They demographically encompassed everything that George and Laura didn't. How things will look like after president Obama's term is to be decided but it looks to be a political free-for-all. Future candidates will have to resonate with the issues that Americans are dealing with as well as ever growing hot topic issues. And to bring back the female movement, it is something that is gaining tremendous momentum that one cannot dismiss this politically. You have to have a stance on it thus I predict that a female president is definitely possible next term, or at least a female-friendly president with strong women presence in his constituency.

As for the $20, it may seem minor but it really isn't. The main power to it is the sway of perception. Out of all the paper currency, the $20 is the most common and he most valued of the main 4 bills. Putting a respected female figure highlights that Americans value the important women in our history. It is really just a minor step in a grander scheme.


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> The reality of the situation is that people subconsciously, some consciously, vote for political positions based on every criteria that a person can be scrutinized for: race, gender, appearance, wealth, education, religion, sexual orientation, political stance, past decisions, stances on hot topic issues, etc. Idealistically, none of that matters and people only elect based on intellect, leader ability, and reliability. People want their leaders to be relatable as well as all the things that a hired official should encompass because their own agendas might be pushed. For example, I would like a gay or gay friendly president because I want changes made for the gay community and I trust that the chances for that are better with that type of president in office. As for women, gender is something that is absolutely politicized so it really does not matter if a potential candidate does not define him/herself by their gender, the public will.
> 
> From recent history, people who voted George Bush into office- that weren't too savvy to politics- saw a charming, all-American, white man who they wanted to have a beer with because he and Laura seem like a fun, relatable couple. At the end of his term, America was left in a bad state and a good bulk of Americans did not want the same, meaning a white, republican president. Enter democratic candidate Barack Obama and his lovely wife Michelle. They demographically encompassed everything that George and Laura didn't. How things will look like after president Obama's term is to be decided but it looks to be a political free-for-all. Future candidates will have to resonate with the issues that Americans are dealing with as well as ever growing hot topic issues. And to bring back the female movement, it is something that is gaining tremendous momentum that one cannot dismiss this politically. You have to have a stance on it thus I predict that a female president is definitely possible next term, or at least a female-friendly president with strong women presence in his constituency.
> 
> As for the $20, it may seem minor but it really isn't. The main power to it is the sway of perception. Out of all the paper currency, the $20 is the most common and he most valued of the main 4 bills. Putting a respected female figure highlights that Americans value the important women in our history. It is really just a minor step in a grander scheme.



maybe its more important that you care more for the trashy paper that the bills are made of rather than the people on it?


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 23, 2015)

Murray said:


> maybe its more important that you care more for the trashy paper that the bills are made of rather than the people on it?



That's perfectly fine haha.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 23, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> On a political level, yes they should because the female movement is gaining ground and it harms no one in letting a female be prominent on US currency. Personally, I would be more than happy for this to happen because history is shaped by the generation that dares to change it and it shows progression towards a more united era.
> 
> Susan B Anthony or Rosa Parks should face the new bill if they decide to change it.



They already made Susan B Anthony money.
They also have Sacajawea money.

(holy **** I spelled Sacajawea correct my first try)

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> PUT ZACHARY TAYLOR ON THERE, he convinced Lincoln to eradicate slavery but didn't have the power himself to make it happen. Lincoln stole his thunder. (Really though I just want him to get noticed because he's my ancestor and he doesn't get enough credit...)


They made Taylor gold dollars.

Like they tried to put loads of other great people on the dollar coins but the coins FLOPPED hard. No one spends them.

Back quite a long time ago there were other women on paper money as well. Martha Washington was on the $1 bill and Pocahontas was on the $10 bill in the 1800s. All in all I wouldn't mind another paper note series with a woman on it, sure why not. I don't feel it needs to be changed permanently though.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 23, 2015)

I have learned through getting metaphorical rocks thrown at me on tumblr that it's apparently an injustice against women for me to be a female and not a radical feminist.

Just leave the bill as it is. Most people are upset by change and the last thing we need is more useless bickering over things that are basically irrelevant. It doesn't matter whose face is on the bill as long as it can still buy me a new sweater.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 23, 2015)

They better not change it.
I buy my ponys with 20$ bills


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 23, 2015)

It doesn't matter.  Put a effing traffic cone on there.  I don't care.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Maybe not, but it does say a lot about our country on who is on our bills.


The worth of the dollar says a lot, too. But inflation is still an issue.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't really mind if a woman is on the new bill, but then again there are some people that hate Rosalina solely because she's a woman.


----------



## Tao (Mar 23, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> I don't really mind if a woman is on the new bill, but then again there are some people that hate Rosalina solely because she's a woman.




There are some people that hate Terry Crews solely because he's black.


Some people are morons. Sticking Rosalina and Terry Crews on a bill won't change that.


----------



## Lassy (Mar 23, 2015)

Norski said:


> put the queen of england on there.



I wonder if they'll change the money in uk when she dies...


----------



## Tao (Mar 23, 2015)

Lassy said:


> I wonder if they'll change the money in uk when she dies...



Probably. I would guess that they change the money every time the King/Queen dies and  we get a new monarch.


----------



## locker (Mar 23, 2015)

Sacagawea is on the dollar, so if you want to use money with a chick on it ask for a bunch of gold dollars next time you at the bank lol *they are a bit heavy* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacagawea_dollar


----------



## alesha (Mar 23, 2015)

Villager
Gabi
Me
Ariana grande 
Katy purry
Blyton ice cream
A tree
God
Jesus
A mod
Henry danger
Another $20 bill
?10000000
England
Earth
Greg Heffely
DAVID WALLIAMS!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lassy said:


> I wonder if they'll change the money in uk when she dies...



Probably.....keep all your money.....get some new money...then youroldmoney will be worth alot in 3dozen years


----------



## oath2order (Mar 23, 2015)

alesha said:


> Villager
> Gabi
> Me
> Ariana grande
> ...



Justin would move to the US and only use 20s if this happened


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

i think they should put the 4th hokage on the $1000 bill.

im gonna leave nwo this threaqd makes me nervous lmao


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 23, 2015)

They shouldn't put a woman on the bill for the sake of her being a woman, though, like isn't that unfair? I do agree though, there are so many women definitely deserving more than the current guy on the 20$, Rosa Parks should be represented on currency for sure, I 100% agree.
But I see no reason why the first female present is deserving of a spot on the bill just because she's female, unless she does something very influential or starts a movement I don't see why, Obama isn't on a bill for being first black president.
Anywho, I doubt they would change it anyway, but it would be great to see a face like Rosa Parks on the 20$ bill.


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 23, 2015)

Nicki minaj for $15 bills. problem solved.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Justin would move to the US and only use 20s if this happened


wait isn't he an admin
I'm so disgusted that he listens to such trash omfg


----------



## aliscka (Mar 23, 2015)

Personally all I want to see is Andrew Jackson booted off the 20 and replaced with someone of actual value to this country... AJ was a terrible human being. A woman would be nice. No idea who I would choose, however.


----------



## Locket (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe if I become president in 20 years, then sure. I think he should stay for now.


----------



## Brad (Mar 23, 2015)

I think it's ****ing ridiculous and frankly a little idiotic.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 23, 2015)

I think you forgot to put quotation marks in the title around the word Debate.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 23, 2015)

Can we replace all people on money with pictures of baby animals?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 23, 2015)

I say we should have the US dollar, and heck, the us government, run by the top scientists of the nation.

Like, have marie curie, einstien, steven hawking, etc on our dollars


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 23, 2015)

As a Canadian with Queen Elizabeth II on all our coins and our $20 bill, I have no say in this debate, however, I'm partial to these bills...

Edit: Oh, and our bills are colourful, smell like maple syrup, and are made of plastic so they are virtually indestructible. (drop your wallet in the pool? No problem! Accidentally rip a $100 bill in half? Not in Canada you didn't.) Nuff said.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 23, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> As a Canadian with Queen Elizabeth II on all our coins and our $20 bill, I have no say in this debate, however, I'm partial to these bills...



Those are cool.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 23, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> As a Canadian with Queen Elizabeth II on all our coins and our $20 bill, I have no say in this debate, however, I'm partial to these bills...


Don't forget maple syrup scented.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 24, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Don't forget maple syrup scented.



I have edited my post to reflect this crucial piece of information. When the new bills came out I spent waaay too much time smelling them.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 24, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> I have edited my post to reflect this crucial piece of information. When the new bills came out I spent waaay too much time smelling them.


aren't they waterproof too?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 24, 2015)

Norski said:


> aren't they waterproof too?


Well, it's plastic.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 24, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> As a Canadian with Queen Elizabeth II on all our coins and our $20 bill, I have no say in this debate, however, I'm partial to these bills...



I'm really not one to carry actual money around much, but these are fantastic so yes please.

(it also helps that I find the current  bills to be rather cheap feeling and ugly)


----------



## Murray (Mar 24, 2015)

Norski said:


> aren't they waterproof too?



woah waterproof moneys?????! So revolutionary


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

The only person I knowt that's on money is like, George washington or something

but-- Queen ariana grande butera should be on all money


----------



## Allycat (Mar 24, 2015)

Murray said:


> idk why this would be necessary at all. The fact that some people want a woman on it for the sake of being a woman really doesn't give a good image to their feminist views, like it loses the significance. I really doubt any significant female figure would want to be on the bill just because they are a woman, rather than the things they have actually achieved (and let's be honest that's what it's really about).
> 
> But you never know maybe someone would like their biggest achievement of being a female to be acknowledged???
> 
> ...



Don't feel sorry for Andrew Jackson. He was a horrible person. (Quick google on him proves countless evidence) click here. Plus, don't feel bad for him. He's already on the dollar coin as well.

There are 50% women and 50% men. And people on dollar bills... 100% men. That's the only reason I would ever need.

There is no single possible way there isn't a well-deserving woman.


I can think of ten without even really considering the possibilities.

A little additive, they are only white men. 100% of the people representing America's money are not only men but also only one race. That's ridiculous and completely impracticable.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 24, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Don't feel sorry for Andrew Jackson. He was a horrible person. (Quick google on him proves countless evidence) click here. Plus, don't feel bad for him. He's already on the dollar coin as well.
> 
> There are 50% women and 50% men. And people on dollar bills... 100% men. That's the only reason I would ever need.
> 
> ...



waht 
they're green


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 24, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Don't feel sorry for Andrew Jackson. He was a horrible person. (Quick google on him proves countless evidence) click here. Plus, don't feel bad for him. He's already on the dollar coin as well.
> 
> There are 50% women and 50% men. And people on dollar bills... 100% men. That's the only reason I would ever need.
> 
> ...



pretty much, not to mention Abraham Lincoln but I won't go there )))))


----------



## ThePayne22 (Mar 25, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> They can't change the $20 bill though, Andrew Jackson was put on there for a reason, The $20 bill is literally the biggest longest lasting **** you in history.



Made my day.

We should remake the $20 bill into the $19.99 bill and put Billy Mays' face on it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> wait isn't he an admin
> I'm so disgusted that he listens to such trash omfg



LOL

Also on point of the actual subject I saw someone mention putting the first female president on the 20$ if we were ever to elect one. We wouldn't really be able to do that because the law forbids any living person to be put on any of our money.

"As with our nation's coinage, the Secretary of the Treasury usually selects the designs shown on United States currency. Unless specified by an Act of Congress, the Secretary generally has the final approval. This is done with the advice of Bureau of Engraving and Printing (BEP) officials. In addition, the Commission on Fine Arts reviews all of the designs.

The law prohibits portraits of living persons from appearing on Government Securities. Therefore, the portraits on our currency notes are of deceased persons whose places in history the American people know well."

If the people in charge were to decide a woman would go onto the bill it would have to be someone historically important/well known in the US(and also dead).


----------



## eggs (Mar 25, 2015)

i agree with allycat completely!

there are a lot of women in history that have done great things. it shouldn't be too hard to pick one. plus, as allycat has already said, jackson is on one of the dollar coins.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

I think woman are just looking for cases to make them seem like they're not having full right or appreciation
WHO CARES?


----------



## Tao (Mar 25, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Also on point of the actual subject I saw someone mention putting the first female president on the 20$ if we were ever to elect one. We wouldn't really be able to do that because the law forbids any living person to be put on any of our money.



Aside from that, the first female president shouldn't go on the $20 bill simply because she was the first female president. That is a horrible reason to stick somebody on.

For all we know, the first female president could be a horrible person and be terrible at her job. Should she really be put on money simply because she was the first female president rather than for better reasons like "she was a fantastic person who did many brilliant things"?


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 25, 2015)

Or just don't put anyone on the bill and nobody has to nag anymore, just like Euro bills.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 25, 2015)

To be honest what I think about most with Andrew Jackson was his attitude toward Native Americans and their suffering. I really just think of him as someone who was very cruel to that group of people regardless of what he accomplished for America. So I don't mind him going. And about a woman being on it, yeah, representation is important. I don't see why not. I think that's a question young girls might ask, why there are only men on our currency (Do Susan B. Anthony coins really count if no one's seen one in years?). Let them know they're capable of doing things that will immortalize them. Let it be more than an empty saying to tell them they can do anything they want if they put their mind to it. Maybe it's a small gesture, but its heart is in the right place.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, but Washington was a slave owner so :/


----------



## Allycat (Mar 25, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> I think woman are just looking for cases to make them seem like they're not having full right or appreciation
> WHO CARES?



This makes me sad that you feel that way.
I definitely encourage you to do some research, and I say that in a kind way. I think it's extremely beneficial to realize what's going on with the world.

I wrote a synthesis essay on whether or not women are equivalent to men today, and the facts are terrible and sad... and very much true. I really, really encourage you to do some research. It would do so much good for you to realize that women are not just "looking for cases" to complain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Aside from that, the first female president shouldn't go on the $20 bill simply because she was the first female president. That is a horrible reason to stick somebody on.
> 
> For all we know, the first female president could be a horrible person and be terrible at her job. Should she really be put on money simply because she was the first female president rather than for better reasons like "she was a fantastic person who did many brilliant things"?



Yes this point is valid.
I don't think women should be on a bill just because she was president or just because there isn't one.
Women should be on bills because they _deserve_ it, and so many do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> I think woman are just looking for cases to make them seem like they're not having full right or appreciation
> WHO CARES?



I'm sorry my response may seem a little bit rant-y, but women's equality is a passionate subject for me and it hurts me when people show such clear signs of misconception.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

alfie enoch pls


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> Aside from that, the first female president shouldn't go on the $20 bill simply because she was the first female president. That is a horrible reason to stick somebody on.
> 
> For all we know, the first female president could be a horrible person and be terrible at her job. Should she really be put on money simply because she was the first female president rather than for better reasons like "she was a fantastic person who did many brilliant things"?



I completely agree. Just wanted to throw out the whole "living people can't be on money" thing. Though honestly if it really came down to it and we wanted a total shift in what our money looks like we should put national landmarks on both sides instead. No reason there has to be a person on them.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

Allycat said:


> This makes me sad that you feel that way.
> I definitely encourage you to do some research, and I say that in a kind way. I think it's extremely beneficial to realize what's going on with the world.
> 
> I wrote a synthesis essay on whether or not women are equivalent to men today, and the facts are terrible and sad... and very much true. I really, really encourage you to do some research. It would do so much good for you to realize that women are not just "looking for cases" to complain.
> ...



nahh its fine, no need to apologize
I do know that women in the past were *really* treated horribly but something like whose picture should be on the dollar bill its just.. so what??

I'm complaining bcuz in my country women maybe even get more right than men and they still complain, we have rights for single women, divorced women and widowed women, and they still be like 'I'll move out when I get the chance bcuz women dont get their rights' WHAT EVAN??

that aside, whatever happens in other countries I'm not really informed about, I'm just speaking about mine


----------



## puppy (Mar 26, 2015)

if beyonce were on a bills people would be more reluctant to waste their money


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 26, 2015)

Andrew Jackson was the first and only President to completely pay off the national debt. For that reason alone, I think he should be on the $20 bill. 

But honestly, people would spend it no matter who was on it. So...yeah.


----------



## ALananhR (Mar 26, 2015)

I have no preference on who would be the woman to be on the twenty dollar bill, I would just love to see a women on it. The best we have right now is Sacajawea but she is on the dollar coin and most people do not use those too often.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> nahh its fine, no need to apologize
> I do know that women in the past were *really* treated horribly but something like whose picture should be on the dollar bill its just.. so what??
> 
> I'm complaining bcuz in my country women maybe even get more right than men and they still complain, we have rights for single women, divorced women and widowed women, and they still be like 'I'll move out when I get the chance bcuz women dont get their rights' WHAT EVAN??
> ...



i got a headache from reading this


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 26, 2015)

yosugay said:


> i got a headache from reading this



I should have taken your advice. There's a throbbing annoyance in the back of my head now.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 26, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> nahh its fine, no need to apologize
> I do know that women in the past were *really* treated horribly but something like whose picture should be on the dollar bill its just.. so what??
> 
> I'm complaining bcuz in my country women maybe even get more right than men and they still complain, we have rights for single women, divorced women and widowed women, and they still be like 'I'll move out when I get the chance bcuz women dont get their rights' WHAT EVAN??
> ...



Just out of curiosity - what's the country you live in?


----------



## Murray (Mar 26, 2015)

Natty said:


> Just out of curiosity - what's the country you live in?



woah... could it be?? someone NOT from america??? i wonder what crazy and _different_ culture they have!?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 26, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> nahh its fine, no need to apologize
> I do know that women in the past were *really* treated horribly but something like whose picture should be on the dollar bill its just.. so what??
> 
> I'm complaining bcuz in my country women maybe even get more right than men and they still complain, we have rights for single women, divorced women and widowed women, and they still be like 'I'll move out when I get the chance bcuz women dont get their rights' WHAT EVAN??
> ...


But what did Evan do??


----------



## Tao (Mar 27, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> nahh its fine, no need to apologize
> I do know that women in the past were *really* treated horribly but something like whose picture should be on the dollar bill its just.. so what??
> 
> I'm complaining bcuz in my country women maybe even get more right than men and they still complain, we have rights for single women, divorced women and widowed women, and they still be like 'I'll move out when I get the chance bcuz women dont get their rights' WHAT EVAN??
> ...




What even?





> we have rights for single women, divorced women and widowed women



Just...I don't...What? Are you complaining that they have enough rights now since they covered every base of relationship status?


John: "Dave, the women are asking for more rights"
Dave: "Those cheeky blighters! Just this morning I said it was okay for single women to leave the house unsupervised!"
John: "Yea, I know. They're ungrateful sods, aren't they!"
Dave: "These bloody women won't be happy until they're treated equally to men, the greedy pack of vermin!"
John: "Dave, they're demanding that they should be allowed to wear what they want without fear of ridicule or sexual harassment"
Dave: "What!?"
John: "And that employment should be based on ability rather than gender"
Dave: "Right, that's it, get my shotgun"


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 27, 2015)

dont care, and i never will.

they can put trixie mattel on it for all i care and i still wouldnt give a hoot lol


----------



## Murray (Mar 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> What even?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



way to blow it way out of proportion


----------



## Allycat (Mar 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> What even?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this. That's an _awesome_ response to ahem... idiocy...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> way to blow it way out of proportion


 Tao's pointing out the ridiculousness of her/his post.

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> nahh its fine, no need to apologize
> I do know that women in the past were *really* treated horribly but something like whose picture should be on the dollar bill its just.. so what??
> 
> I'm complaining bcuz in my country women maybe even get more right than men and they still complain, we have rights for single women, divorced women and widowed women, and they still be like 'I'll move out when I get the chance bcuz women dont get their rights' WHAT EVAN??
> ...



really hard to read. but no not in the *past*, but *today *as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Born2BWild said:


> Andrew Jackson was the first and only President to completely pay off the national debt. For that reason alone, I think he should be on the $20 bill.
> 
> But honestly, people would spend it no matter who was on it. So...yeah.



also managed to kill thousands of indians.. but whatever


----------



## Tao (Mar 27, 2015)

Murray said:


> way to blow it way out of proportion



Mission complete then.


It was supposed to be exaggerated. That's how a lot of jokes are made, as well as highlighting the stupidity of something.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2015)

In my opinion, they're sort of making a big deal out of it. I do agree that Andrew Jackson wasn't a great president, though.


----------



## Murray (Mar 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> Mission complete then.
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be exaggerated. That's how a lot of jokes are made, as well as highlighting the stupidity of something.



o, well it kinda just made your argument invalid but ok to each their own


----------



## Tao (Mar 27, 2015)

Murray said:


> o, well it kinda just made your argument invalid but ok to each their own



...It really didn't. Just because it was supposed to be humorous doesn't make the point any less valid.


----------



## Murray (Mar 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> ...It really didn't. Just because it was supposed to be humorous doesn't make the point any less valid.



ok if u say so


----------



## Tao (Mar 28, 2015)

Murray said:


> ok if u say so



I do say so.


----------

